# Watery diarrhea



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So...seems Billi has upset stomach. I came home to watery, diarrhea poo and what looks like a dried vomit. I found some watery substance on the litter mat that didn't even smell like poo. Not sure if that was vomit. The only reason I know it's him is because he went in to the box in front of me and produced a very watery poo, not covering it.

Not sure what the cause was, since I haven't fed him anything unusual. Anyway, do I feed him dinner? Or do I skip a meal? I did buy some canned pumpkin. I looked up some sites, and they said to not feed him for a day or give him some rice with meat? Not sure what I'm supposed to do...

Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Im sorry been through that..I am no expert when it come's to cats but that is exactly what we do for our dogs boil chicken and white rice small amounts or even boiled hamburger and it does work we would do it for a couple days for our dog's but I am not sure for a cat Im sure it would do the same and help?? But for how long you should do it Im not sure and of course as you know make sure he's getting enough water by syringe,I hope he feels better soon =)


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I would only skip one meal max. But try adding a probiotic first. Has anything changed in his diet? Tried a new food?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't have a probiotic for cat handy atm. Not sure where to get it locally either. I will probably skip one meal and see if he feels better tomorrow. 

I haven't changed anything in his diet. They have a rotation of 3 kinds of canned food, which they have been fine with. A lot of his poo and puke was water looking and orange color.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I use a human probiotic from whole foods. It's $13 for 100 I would get a live one that needs to be refrigerated. I've had the best luck with a single strain probiotic. Not one that has a ton of different ones in it. Then you know if it has a negative effect what exactly is causing the problem. Also with multiple strain probiotics it can be more difficult on the stomach.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohh ok. I don't have a whole foods nearby, but maybe GNC might have it? I will check it out. 

He is not hungry. I tried giving him some Weruva Paw Lickin chicken mixed with pumpkin, but he just smelled it and walked away.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Could be dumb question, but could he have eaten some kind of insect that hes having a reaction to?
Any plants in your home that he might have chewed?
Any kind of pills that might have been dropped?
Orange-gy colored poo would make me nervous! 
I sure hope he feels better fast!
(I think I'm grey/silver haired in part due to kitties health mysteries at times!)


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

There was a ladybug in the house a couple days ago, but I haven't seen it. He could have eaten that? Other than that, I have no plants, and I have dropped pills and food on the floor before, but I have vacuumed the floor since, numerous times...hopefully he didn't eat any medicine! I did find a piece of dry corn on the floor today under the sofa hahaha.

The only thing I noticed is that there were some pieces of the plastic broom on the floor. I had left it in the kitchen after I swept the floor...I found about 3 strands. They are about 2.5 inches long and 1mm thick. Could he have ingested that? 

I'm worried about my baby. I hope he feels better by tomorrow morning. Should I be force feeding him water? Or is he ok till tomorrow? How can I tell if he's dehydrated?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know any good advice, but will be sending positive thoughts Billi's way.

There was that poo chart Stryker came up with a couple days ago - might be helpful.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you checked if he has a fever? Delta was sick recently and still recovering. The vet took tests/xrays to rule things out and determined it to be a "fever of unknown origin" which is apparently a real medical vet term. I think she has a head cold-stuffy nose, couldn't smell...so wouldn't eat. Anyway, I just learned how to take a cat temperature for the first time. She was so lethargic, she didn't protest...:sad Hope your little guy gets better. I have no advice as I am just learning about these things.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Check your cat's hydration level by gently pinching up a bit of skin on his back. It should quickly return to its natural position. If his skin returns to normal slowly,Then he is dehydrated also check eyes and mouth

​


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you so much, guys. I will try and find the poo chart.

Not sure if he has a fever. He does feel a bit warmer than usual. I will try and measure his temperature and also check for dehydration.

He's been really quiet and sitting around. When I picked him up, he didn't even try to get away like he usually does


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Strykers post was in response to a thread
Entitled "Older cat with sticky, soft, yellow poop". (From 23 hrs ago)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah, 7c2d beat me to it...

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/211097-older-cat-sticky-soft-yellow-poop.html


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you! I had no idea what to search for hahaha. 

His temperature is 39.43 Celsius (under his arm). And his skin snaps right back.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeahh, but you got the link there! 
I haven't figured out how to do that yet!
(I like the "7c2ds" short version!) 
I just hope the kitty starts feeling better.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I checked out the chart! Billi's poo was very confusing. It looked like canned pumpkin with water lol. 

Speaking of canned pumpkin, I didn't know how much to put, so I put like a big tablespoon in the food. Hahaha. Chart says 1/4 teaspoon :S Oops!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Billi wanted to play, so I played with him a bit, but I cut it short because I didn't want him to run around too vigorously after having a bad diarrhea, vomiting, and not eating. Wanting to play though is a good sign, I thought? I will see in the morning how he is doing and if he will eat breakfast.

Aloo has been perked up because Billi's quiet. She always gets happier and more active when he's quiet (after vet visits or construction scares him). I said "Gee Aloo, you seem happy. Did you poison him?"


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Playing is definately a good sign, I would encourage it as it keeps the guts moving. The watery poo needs to go through so it can be replaced with normal stools


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He wasn't satisfied with the short session, I could tell, but I insisted that he rested for tonight. I still have no clue what caused the sudden diarrhea and vomiting, but I'm hoping it's not something serious like poison. 

I hope he will feel better by tomorrow! I have some rice and hamburger meat if he needs some.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's good news! Keep an eye on his poo!
Hope he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks! I hope so. 

This morning, Billi was very active and acted like himself again. I gave them breakfast, and he ate a bit. He didn't eat as much as usual, but it's a good sign. I will try to get him to eat more when I return home tonight. 

There was no poo in the box this morning. Hopefully, he got whatever it was out of his system already.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Edited because Billi is back to his old self!! YAY!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How about an update?
Hope he is feeling soooo much better !


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay billi!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for checking! He seems to have recovered fully. I tried giving him my home cooked meal (rice with boiled meat with Weruva paw lickin chicken), but he said he'd rather eat the regular canned version -_-

I checked the litter box and found small pieces of loose poo, but he hasn't thrown up or gone outside the box, and he's playing and eating. I will check the box again tomorrow to see if poo consistency improves. I'm so glad it wasn't anything bad. I wonder what he ate though, to make him sick...possibly a bug? I will never know...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It sounds like he's definitely on the road to recovery!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So he pooped in front of me (how kind) right after I cleaned the box this morning. It's much more in a log shape but still not as firm as normal loggy poo. Color is sort of brown with some mustrady yellow. He is eating, and he has not puked ever since the first night. I will continue to monitor his poo. Poo poo poo! This is the only place I put so many of the word "poo" in one paragraph...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I know! This is probably the only place we can talk so much 'poo', about so much poo!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So, I came home and found three vomit on the floor. It was grayish color with some food particles and a small hairball. His poo is also now back to very watery, though he hasn't gone outside of the box this time.

Other than that, he has normal appetite and play drive. He's playing with the turbo scratcher next to me as I type this. 

Does it usually take a while for stomach problems to go away? I don't know what's causing his stomach upset. I will be getting some probiotic and hairball remedy. In the meantime, I've been adding a teaspoon of pumpkin in his food.

Should I be concerned? Is this common? How long should I wait for him to get better before taking him to the vet?


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh no Im sorry =( Im sorry I have no advice on how long to wait but with three vomits and watery poo..I would be concerned about fluid loss it doesnt take very many times to vomit and watery poos before they lose to much fluid I would keep an eye on that,Could he have came in contact with another cat that has something? I hope you can get to the bottom of this soon and he's doing better =)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor Billi, I wonder if he could use some slippery elm now to sooth his insides?
Someone here has talked about it...
Library Chick or LauriF...
hope someone else chimes in with suggestions...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I'm so worried 

He's an indoor only cat, so the only cat he gets in contact with is Aloo. And Aloo seems to be doing perfectly fine. It's just Billi that's affected. I wonder if he has suddenly developed food sensitivity to something?

The pumpkin doesn't seem to be doing much for his poo consistency. I am going to order slippery elm and probiotics from Chewy.com and maybe try getting limited ingredient diet by Natural Balance to rule out food sensitivity.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I am the last one to give any advice -
I just wanted to let you know that I hope Billi gets well quickly. I know you must be worried sick about him and it is so hard when they can't tell you how they are feeling.
Debbie


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

You know what now that you said food sensitivity,That makes perfect sense,Our dogs I know not cats lol but they were on a very good quality of food for years same brand same meat protien source and suddnely they got real sick had runny bloody poo and some vomiting yellow/orangeish foamy stuff like bile really and just acted blah really, really didnt eat much either,So our vet came and checked them out everything turned out fine nothing...but the food made their colon inflamed so like colitis I believe and once we switched foods they have been fine maybe a thought =)


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words, Debbie! Funny how you say that. Billi doesn't act sick at all. He's running around with Aloo, playing actively. And he ate just fine as well. For a cat who vomited and had diarrhea, he sure acts healthy. I will try my best to figure out the cause and help him feel better 

melanievan,
Yes, since there is no other cause I can think of, it could very well be food sensitivity. They have been eating mostly chicken and turkey flavors. (they dislike beef) I will perhaps try and get Duck and Pea flavor. I just have to find a store that carries them...otherwise I'd have to order a case online!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Billi's poo is still very soft. No blood though, and it's got two colors, brown and yellowish brown. I'm going to see if I can get him to the vet. Other than that, he is very active and not dehydrated. (I have been checking regularly) And he is eating. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

One thing that occurred to me was that I had to use Tidy Cats litter because Chewy was out of Dr. Elsey's. I only added some to keep the level of the litter. Could different cat litter cause stomach upset?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

This morning he had a normal poo! He could be sensitive to chicken. I fed them NB Duck and Pea last night to see if that helps.

I will do a test in a week to confirm.

So relieved!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

JungliBillis said:


> This morning he had a normal poo! He could be sensitive to chicken. I fed them NB Duck and Pea last night to see if that helps.
> 
> I will do a test in a week to confirm.
> 
> ...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you Debbie 

Now I can cancel my vet appt and enjoy my weekend hehe. He even pooped in front of me after eating his breakfast! He's always been good about pooping when I need him to poop. Hahaha.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Teeheehee! Billi knows how to get moms attention now!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Teeheehee! Billi knows how to get moms attention now!


I hope you do realize I was just kidding?
I'm very happy that Billi is feeling better!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha, you may be right! I spoke too soon. Found soft poo in the box again! 
Back to the drawing board. So it may not be related food...how could he have one normal poo and go back to bad poo again? Well, I found 3 sets of poos in the box. Not entirely sure who they belong to. I'm guessing loose one is Billi's from the past history.

I am at my wits end as to what's causing the diarrhea. I got some probiotics, so I will start mixing it in their food. I also got hairball remedy (slippery elm supplement). I hope he doesn't have any bad illness. He's still hydrated, eating, and acting normal.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

It could be that he's getting used to new food, I would still try that food for awhile mine went through that, I hope it stops soon


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you melanievan! I thought I figured it out, but now I'm not sure. I will keep trying...

----

Here is his condition and his diet + activity level:

8/5 - Very watery diarrhea, 2 x vomiting - Wellness Turkey canned food - initially lethargic but active at night, wanted to play, no appetite
8/6 - Soft poo, no vomiting - Weruva paw lickin chicken + canned pumpkin - active + returning appetite
8/7 - Soft poo, 3 x vomiting - Weruva paw lickin chicken + canned pumpkin - active + normal appetite
8/8 - Soft poo, no vomiting - Weruva paw lickin chicken + canned pumpkin - active + normal appetite
8/9 - Normal poo, no vomiting - Natural Balance Duck + Pea, Venison + Pea - active and normal appetite
8/10 - Soft poo, no vomiting - Natural Balance Duck + Pea, Venison + Pea - active and normal appetite, shedding a lot.

I will wait and see if probiotics help...


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm sorry but I would keep on new food nothing else and probiotics for a couple weeks and see how that goes, this kind of stuff can take awhile your doing a great job I hope he comes around soon poo problems ughhh


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Can you do just duck? Maybe the venison isnt setting with him? We tired venison with our kitty no go runny poo..but that may no be the problem but I do know it's rich so could be?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He did eat the venison before producing the normal poo, so I was guessing it was OK with him. I can keep on duck to simplify things. There is a new pet store near me, and they carry a good variety of stuff. Thank goodness for that! I am really hoping the probiotic will help. If he still keeps having loose poo, I am taking him to the vet next week.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope so too,Fingers and toes crossed but I believe it will help it does work great and if he's got any upset going on in there it will help balance it out.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Things took an interesting turn lol.

Billi threw up his lunch and early dinner, Aloo had soft poo, and then when I was becoming depressed, Billi produced solid poo. 

I don't know what's going on with these creatures anymore *shakes head*

I'm optimistic though. I'm sure Aloo is just adjusting to new food, and Billi ate too much too fast. (He ate his lunch with massive enthusiasm and ate half of Aloo's portion)

The *facepalm* moment was when I discovered that the slippery elm supplement I have been giving them contained chicken :banghead:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Billi and Aloo are working on giving you a head of white hair! You're going to start looking like me, white, silver&grey!
When I started changing my cats to the wet (actually adding it right now.) I noticed
some runnier poos , I had to clean two of my long haired boys bums! Its all stabilizing now, that's why I figured I'd add it a little at a time!
So hopefully its just your boys tummies
reacting to the changes!
I know, it can just be so darn infuriating!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha right? I think they are just trying to keep me busy. Wouldn't want mommy to get bored. Such kind souls. 

I think the probiotic I started adding might be helping Billi with his poo. I feel like cats in the old days were tougher creatures. Billi is such a delicate flower! He doesn't act like it though. Aloo looks more like a little fragile girl, but she is not.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

WOW they are giving you the run around arent they lol,Give it a little time Im sure it will work out,I know it can be sooooo frustrating hoping this wont last much longer =)


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Today, I found clear vomit on the kitchen floor, a loose poo and regular poo in litter box. I don't know who did what lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

C'mon Billi and Aloo, give your Mom a break!! (Before she decides to jump in the Radio Flyer herself...!)


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> C'mon Billi and Aloo, give your Mom a break!! (Before she decides to jump in the Radio Flyer herself...!)


Haha that might be fun..


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha that does sound like fun. I'm sure though they'd jump in the moment they see it. Any box I open, they are in it. 

I have been stalking their litter box but no poo so far, just pee. I can hear their bells jingling, so I think they are playing atm


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I should have named this thread "Diarrhea Chronicles" or "Poo Diary"

This morning's entry:
Found loose poo in the box of unknown origin. Will continue to monitor. Subjects exhibited desire for food, yet they had not finished their food by the time I left the house. Duck + Pea with probiotic. Hope to come home to firm poo.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm I'm wondering if he could possibly have Tritrichomonas foetus...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm kind of talking to myself now...hahaha. But I came home, and Billi pooped a beautiful jewel, right in front of me. I was rejoiced. He ate his dinner, we were all happy...

until he threw up the entire dinner 

I really thought he was better. I feel like a bad mommy. 

Going to make a vet's appointment tomorrow. Found one that's open late.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

yay for good poo.!!.oh man that he threw up again,your doing everything you can I dont know what else you can do,Vet visit may be good idea I hope this stops soon poor guy poor you!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> I should have named this thread "Diarrhea Chronicles" or "Poo Diary"
> 
> This morning's entry:
> Found loose poo in the box of unknown origin. Will continue to monitor. Subjects exhibited desire for food, yet they had not finished their food by the time I left the house. Duck + Pea with probiotic. Hope to come home to firm poo.


"Billi The POO"!!
Well you came home to a Billi Poo, at least!
Aaaaaggggghh, mystery 'Things' are the worst! (You said you have longer hair, so do I, is it White yet...!)
Maybe you should take Aloo in as well for a fecal sample...
Even though I can't help but chuckle at this continuing saga...
I know how worrisome things like this are...
Sigh. Wishing you the best at the vets!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A thought, he may have eaten to fast and that's what caused the hurl....


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the moral support, guys. This has been going on for a week now, and I've been so stressed out! I hope the vet visit will shed some light on all this.

It is possible he ate too fast, but I have been giving him smaller portions. I will try putting it flat on a plate to slow down his eating. I don't think he was eating that fast, but who knows, his poor tummy may be feeling fragile. He ate some of his own puke -_- I guess throwing up made him hungry again. (while I went to get paper towels)

I'm sorry for being such an anxious mom. This is my first sick kitty experience other than the conjunctivitis. Maybe in a few years, I'd be all "pfft vomit".


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hope the vet sheds some light on it. Poor little Cat cat. We'll be thinking about him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The fact that he was re-eating what he hurled, really makes me lean even more towards, he did eat to fast the first time!
I guess just have to see what your vet says.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

7cats2dogs, I am thinking that might have been the case as well, since he was able to keep the second dinner just fine. No poo this morning, but I have a vet appointment this evening with a new vet! I am very excited. I've been looking for a new go-to vet for a while, and this place seems to have good reviews and evening/weekend hours.

Thank you guys so much for being so sweet to me. I think I have been freaking out a bit too much about this. Sorry, and thank you for your patience! I will update after the visit


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Good luck with the vet visit this evening! 

If you remember I had diarrhea problems with Bella and I could't resolve it so I took her to the vet and he prescribed something that I've been syringe feeding her twice a day for the past 5 days. It fixed the issue! She's had normal poop for the past couple days now. When I go home to give them lunch i'll check what the name of it is and i'll let you know.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww thank you so much! I'm so glad Bella is feeling better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You are just be a concerned CatMama!
(And that's a good thing!) 
Hope you like the new vet!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

OK! I went to the new vet!

On the way, I had car service get me there (took about 10 mins drive), so it was easy. Billi was yowling the whole way there, poor thing.

The office reception people were kind of not all that friendly, but they were ok. I didn't have to wait too long and got called into exam room. The doctor seemed kind of tired and not very interested. He asked me what was wrong, and I was explaining to him, but he seemed to not pay too much attention, as he was trying to get the animal hair off of his shirt.

Then he tried to get Billi out of the carrier by tilting it almost upside down! I offered to just open the top, but he said "it's ok, he'll come out". He did, but I was kind of shocked. Billi was scared and very docile. He did very well on the table, trying to rub his face on me and come towards me awww.

Vet said his temp was normal, and he seemed ok, so he gave him a pepcid shot and told me to skip dinner to settle his tummy. I don't think he is a bad doc because he didn't try to run a bunch of tests or try to rip me off. He just doesn't seem to have the best bedside manner.

Billi kind of hates me, but he kind of still loves me. After he got out of the carried, he was opening his mouth and panting a bit. He did it a couple times, then he stopped. Weird Billi!

So now he has to skip dinner, and I just fed Aloo with the spoon. She loves being fed by spoon, so she doesn't mind! I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well hopefully, things will stabilize for Billi and Aloo, and you will get a break


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought post a conclusion for those who might have similar experience and stumble onto this thread one day. Billi is pretty much back to normal. He does fine with the regular food (chicken) and everything else as well. Whatever the cause was, he had an upset stomach that made him have loose stool and vomiting. Seems probiotics and Pepcid did the trick. I am look forward to seeing firm poo in the litter box now. Hahaha.

Thank you all for your support and advice! This cat guardianship business is definitely a "learn on the job" thing. I read so much about cats, but when it actually happens, I get lost because I worry too much.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that Billi is on the mend. I can agree with you, I read all these posts and then if something would happen I would just fall apart and not know where to start. Enjoy your weekend!


----------

